# Cold Peel Plastisol question



## 100 Cotton (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi, I have never used cold peel plastisol before, only hot split and I just did a couple of the cold peel prints, followed the instruction to let the shirt cool down, temperature (370), time (15 sec), pressure (high) etc, and the print looks good but doesn't seem to "melt" into the fabric like the hot split does. 

The effect from my experiment looks like the graphic is paste onto the shirt. If I scratch the graphic real hard, it kinda comes off, not easily though.

Should the print look like that, like being pasted on instead of melted into the fabric? Should any ink left on the transfer paper after peeling off from the shirt? My transfer left virtually no ink after the transfer, unlike my hot-split which usually have ink left on the transfer paper.

I'm looking for your expert advice please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Cold peel produces a more opaque image. It does this by transferring more ink from the paper to the garment and by sitting on top of the garment more than a hot split.

Whichever one you like better is the one to use. They both serve their purpose.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

My cold Peels always seem to sit higher,, usually have glitter or something in them,, wear well but a lil more rubbery feel


----------



## 100 Cotton (Apr 17, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> My cold Peels always seem to sit higher,, usually have glitter or something in them,, wear well but a lil more rubbery feel


Yeah, just like what you described, so it's what I should expect. I did a quick wash and the graphic stays on. Cool, Thanks!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

some of my best colors are cold peel Why i dont know but they are,,, some vinyl is cold peel too.


----------

